# painted pen



## jssmith3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I just finished this one, its curly maple with sunflower painting. Oh, Jerryr, I have to embelish mine to just try to keep up with you all. 
Have a great day everyone.
Janet


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 23, 2006)

very nice pen, Janet.  Makes me glad I have mine!![]


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice Janet!!!
My wife just loves the painted pens...I may have to ask you for help on how to make these soon[]


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 23, 2006)

very neat, janet. Wish I had some of that talent.

jim


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice pen, I'm sure the photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EdwinSSIV_
> <br />Very nice Janet!!!
> My wife just loves the painted pens...I may have to ask you for help on how to make these soon[]


Any time Ed, just let me know.
Janet


----------



## gerryr (Apr 23, 2006)

Beautiful work, Janet.  Hah, I could do that too, if I could even draw a straight line with a ruler.[]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 23, 2006)

You have a lot of artistic talent Janet. I doubt whether I could do that with a decal[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />Beautiful work, Janet.  Hah, I could do that too, if I could even draw a straight line with a ruler.[]


Hey Jerry, how about when I come to Billings, you teach me to do the closed ended pens and I'll teach you how to paint pretty flowers.  Is it a deal? []
Janet


----------



## pete00 (Apr 23, 2006)

Janet
When i saw the heading "panted pen" i got all excited thinking of the one you did for the pen in the hat swap. 

Man your good......or should i say GAL your good!!  [][]


----------



## Snazzypens (Apr 23, 2006)

Janet that is awesome 
beautiful
Toni


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 23, 2006)

Show off! [}][] Very pretty, Janet! [^]


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


You are very kind Janet!!!!I better start practising painting again!!!![:0][B)][]


----------



## thewishman (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice painting - great idea.[]


----------



## Nolan (Apr 23, 2006)

Now that's artistic!!! Nice Pen.
Nolan


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 23, 2006)

Janet,
Your artistic talent is extraordinary! I would love to learn how to paint. How about I send you a pen and you paint it and send it back so that I can take a close look?[)]


----------



## airrat (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice pen and painting Janet.
I forget did you ever mention what type of paint you used?


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 24, 2006)

These are acrylic paints. You must make sure they will not bleed into the wood and that they are not to runny.
Janet


----------



## jdavis (Apr 24, 2006)

nice job


----------



## airrat (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks my mom wanted to paint one of hers.


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Thanks my mom wanted to paint one of hers.


Hey Tom, I would sure love to see a picture if she does. OK?
Janet


----------



## thewishman (Apr 25, 2006)

Janet, what finish did you use over the painting? I have been trying to come up with ways to dress up "boring" wood with engraving and color fill. Always got bogged down with cost and time. Painting is such a creative and elegant solution.


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Chris, I just CA glue.  Many many many many coats of CA glue.
Janet


----------

